# Can I move to Ankara with offer USD 2000



## mumtazali (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi all,
I need urgent suggestions for the job offer of an engineer with salary USD 2000 in Ankara. Is the salary is sufficient to live with my wife and two children in Ankara? How about taxes etc?


----------



## maviexpat (Oct 3, 2015)

If salary excludes taxes, should be fine depends on your lifestyle. An average Turkish family with 2 children in Ankara can live easily for 1300-1500 $. The problem may arise if you children are going to school and may have difficulties learning language,and be aware English speaking school are not cheap, rather not very common in Turkey.

D5503 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------

